# Biggest Challenge in your Art?



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just to get a conversation going how about we talk about what you feel is currently the biggest challenge for you when you are doing your drawing/painting/sculpting/photography or whatever you art is. 

My biggest problem when I'm painting something is knowing when to stop. For instance I will be painting a flower and I get it to the point that it is looking fairly good but I think 'if I just do this little change to it, it will look better'. Then it doesn't look better and I try to fix it back and then it looks worse and I'm in a downward spiral until I have a total mess. So my biggest problem is to realize when it's enough. I couldn't begin to tell you how many times that has happened to me.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I used to have that problem too a years a go, the last time I tryied to draw (before this year) I was over doing things xD

Noow... hm maybe it's hard to find motivation to draw. I can't see something I like and draw it, It's like I need to have a connection with what I'm drawing. Besides that, when I'm alredy drawing, maybe my biggest challenge is to get contrast. It's like if I were scared to use a Dark scale


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It is so common to be afraid of using the dark shading at first. We have all been there. In fact I still have a bit of a problem with that.

As for getting motivated that definitely isn't my problem. All I want to do all the time is paint. 

Hope others join in on this conversation.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

You're not alone Terry, for a lot of artists it's knowing when to stop and say enough, the painting is finished. I tend to do that too, just add a bit here and a bit there....

My biggest challenge in art I think is coming up with something to paint. A lot of times I have an urge to paint something but I just can't come up with anything. I might have some ideas floating around my head but not enough to form a painting.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I haven't had that problem in awhile now. Every time I start a painting I can think of at least 5 others that I want to do. 

On this retreat I'm going to we will be doing 4 paintings. Three of them are something I think I will enjoy...but one of them I think really sucks but I guess I'll be painting it anyway. 

The next one I want to do on my own after the retreat is a lake with swans in it. More realistic than the last swan one I did.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

My expectations are always so different from the results so then I am disappointed in the final piece.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan I think that is a problem with all of us, but we keep improving and the gap keeps getting smaller.

You are a very good artist. I think you see flaws that are so minimal no one else could find them.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe another big challenge for me is keeping calm, not hurrying. And, not getting mad. Sometimes I get mad and screw what I'm doing, it doesn't happens very often but I must deal with


----------



## Jaz15 (May 2, 2015)

I almost always never stop when I should have but it's getting easier now I'm taking more breaks when drawing. Currently working on a tiger I've been drawing for the last month, it's almost there but could easily be ruined if rushed or over worked and I'd be devastated. The other problem I've noticed I have when drawing some animals is doing the left side as well as the right.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Susan I think that is a problem with all of us, but we keep improving and the gap keeps getting smaller.
> 
> You are a very good artist. I think you see flaws that are so minimal no one else could find them.


Thank you Terry. You are kind.

Maybe someone can tell me, why do I cringe when someone accuses me of being an "artist"? I always tell them," I wouldn't put it that way I just draw".

I don't consider myself an artist because I can't just pick up a pencil and draw whatever comes to mind, and yet, I consider Terry an artist even though she admits she cannot draw. 

This comes back to "What Is An Artist?" doesn't it?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

"This comes back to "What Is An Artist?" doesn't it? " It sure does Susan. 

I use to cringe when people said I was an artist too. But now I decided heck if some - anyone - likes what I'm doing, then I am an artist. Maybe not a good one but an artist never the less. So now I just pretend that I'm an artist. :vs_smirk: We need to do more pretending in our lives. :vs_karate:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Maybe another big challenge for me is keeping calm, not hurrying. And, not getting mad. Sometimes I get mad and screw what I'm doing, it doesn't happens very often but I must deal with


All that means FanKi is that you are human and not a robot.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Jaz15 said:


> I almost always never stop when I should have but it's getting easier now I'm taking more breaks when drawing. Currently working on a tiger I've been drawing for the last month, it's almost there but could easily be ruined if rushed or over worked and I'd be devastated. The other problem I've noticed I have when drawing some animals is doing the left side as well as the right.


That is so interesting that you have less skill on one side than the other. I guess it would have to something to do with being right or left brain dominant. Or maybe the reach from your dominant hand? That is interesting.

I'm looking forward to seeing your tiger.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

The biggest challenge in my art is also what has helped me grow the most as an artist..doing work for other people. A majority of my drawings are commissioned pieces..not ones I would do for myself therefore I do not hold the emotional connection. Not having that connection makes it difficult to create a piece (1) that I feel is quality and (2) will speak to the viewer. On the other hand..if I am not pushed to draw then I never seem to find the time to draw. I need the commissions to keep me artistically motivated and I need the commissions to expand and improve. I always want to turn out the best possible piece I can because they are paying for it and I want them to be happy. I put a lot on my shoulders in each drawing.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Time!lain:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> The biggest challenge in my art is also what has helped me grow the most as an artist..doing work for other people. A majority of my drawings are commissioned pieces..not ones I would do for myself therefore I do not hold the emotional connection. Not having that connection makes it difficult to create a piece (1) that I feel is quality and (2) will speak to the viewer. On the other hand..if I am not pushed to draw then I never seem to find the time to draw. I need the commissions to keep me artistically motivated and I need the commissions to expand and improve. I always want to turn out the best possible piece I can because they are paying for it and I want them to be happy. I put a lot on my shoulders in each drawing.


I find doing something that others are expecting a little stressful. Like that portrait for Jerry. Even though I didn't charge him, just him expecting something good made me uncomfortable. But it also caused me to be very careful and detailed which is a good thing (but not fun). I have been asked by a mutual friend to Jerry to do portraits of his three kids.....at first I said maybe this winter...but now I decided it just isn't worth the heart burn. He is only asking me because he knows I won't charge him or ask very little. Not that he thinks I'm that good.

However....when I'm painting I often think about 'what would Chanda say about this'...or "Would Asancta think this is a good idea". or "Would Susan or FanKi think this is good". Also now I start thinking would I buy this if I saw it for sale..... Just between you and me most of my stuff that I'm selling right now I'd say "no" to that question. But the last few I would say yes to too....and that gives me an all time high.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I totally understand the commission thing Chanda, when I worked on the chapel I know I challenged myself to do better than I would have for my own satisfaction. It did push me (in a positive way) to do my best, which in the long run, improves my overall ability.


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

I see a lot of things when I don't have my camera with me. Then trying to catch the mood in the photo, I'm not really happy unless I catch the mood in the photo.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

The doctor put me on some new medications, you know medication for aging people. It's got me feeling different. I can't mentally focus. I seem to not be able to draw or even get creative suddenly. That last lion I has to force out and it really didn't come out any where near to were I wanted it to. But not just that I seem to be losing all my ambition in everything else in my life. This is now my new biggest challenge. It's a real bummer.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> However....when I'm painting I often think about 'what would Chanda say about this'...or "Would Asancta think this is a good idea". or "Would Susan or FanKi think this is good".


*HEY!??!! *

What about "Would David like this?"  Of course I like about everything you to Sis


----------



## Leo (Sep 24, 2015)

trying out something very diffrent that I'm not used to 
I get frustrated that I'm not as good as I want to be and because of that I can't improve 
it's a vicious cycle :I


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Leo.. be patient.. you will continually improve.. don't be too hard on yourself.. Just do what you love.. doesn't matter what others think.. Just have fun!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

That's the secret of happiness, David. "Have fun". In every little thing yo do, have fun, enjoy it :3


I noticed today a new recent challenge for my while I'm drawing it's not to over think doing something. I mean... if I have to draw the eye, I usually think "ok, it's the eye, it's like these, then it goes to there and bla bla bla bla bla"... and when I do that it ends in a total disaster >.< BUT, when I say "Dag, just draw it!" it ends ok .-.

Is that... normal? XD


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Absolutely normal.. When we try too hard.. it's counterproductive.. Just relax and have fun.. don't draw an eye.. draw a football.. and make it an eye


----------



## slackercruster (Jan 19, 2013)

For me it is promoting my photos. It is hard to even give them away for free.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

slackercruster said:


> For me it is promoting my photos. It is hard to even give them away for free.


Don't feel bad about that, it's the same problem most of us face. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Don't feel bad about that, it's the same problem most of us face. Welcome to the forum.


I agree completely


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi, welcome. 

Ditto.


----------

